# Rip uga



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rest in peace UGA. You were loved by thousands. Hopefully with your diagnosis the University of Georgia vet college will move closer in finding a cure for cancer.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He was so young. RIP.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, only 17 months old!! How sad.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Keep Cheering ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

=( so sad! RIP UGA


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

So sad for one so young.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to a young life gone too quickly.
Godspeed UGA.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Uga*

R.I.P., sweet UGA!


----------

